
It's the shoes, Jeff! It's the shoes! - raganwald
http://smuglispweeny.blogspot.com/2008/07/its-shoes-jeff-its-shoes.html
======
spydez
Alright, now I have to reshuffle my upcoming hobby projects so I can do one
where I can learn lisp in the process, cuz I want me some better sneakers...

~~~
raganwald
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhHONpmlxPc>

Be warned, Viacom want your IP address...

